

Show HN: HTTP Status Dogs, a weekend project - mikeleeorg
http://httpstatusdogs.com/

======
dangrossman
Cool.

1) What's the source of the photos you don't mention a source for?

2) Is this project intended for others to actually use as the content of their
various HTTP error pages? Is that compatible with the licenses of the various
images you used?

3) Your footer says "© Copywrite 2011". It should be copyright. It's the
_right_ to produce and distribute copies.

~~~
mikeleeorg
Thanks!

1) Originally, all of the photos were gotten from various sources, like
Flickr, friends' dogs, photos I'd seen on icanhascheezburger and other memes,
and Google Images to fill in the rest.

Then someone suggested I provide attribution for all of them. It's not my
intent to steal anyone's photos, so I'm trying to go back and either find
photos available with a flexible CC license (Attribution-ShareAlike 2.0
Generic (CC BY-SA 2.0)) [1] on Flickr, as well as my friends' dogs. A few kind
people have even offered up pics of their own.

If the owner of any of these dogs sees this and wants his/her dog taken down,
I'll happily do it.

2) It wasn't intended for that originally. I had created this the weekend
after Tomomi created her HTTP Status Cats, really just as a joke and because I
prefer dogs. But perhaps if I can find enough photos with the proper license,
others can use them without any worries.

Come to think of it, I wonder how Tomomi is handling licensing issues. Maybe I
ought to ask her.

3) Heh, good eye. That was a joke, since I didn't feel I had a claim to any
kind of rights to these images.

[1] <http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/2.0/deed.en>

